# #22 a Rambone



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Folks 

Haven´t posted for quite some time and this one is actually a bit older too...but i recognized i somehow missed to post it until now.

I wanted to try the Rambone Design at least once. I still think the Hammerheads look more elegant, but there are quite some advantages in this Design too.

I had no template so i opened a picture in "paint" and drew the outline on a piece of paper, which i held against my Screen.
The Design was a bit too large for me, so i reduced the size around 5-6%, drew the outline again and traced it to a sheet of 5mm Aluminium.

I used a hacksaw and a file to bring it into rough shape.

After that i started adding layers of wood. Until now had no real design in my head, but it soon got out of hand...sadly...

This is pretty much the limit of what i can do with my few tools. Please keep in mind i even have to cut out those 8mm pieces of ebony (Layers 1 and 3) with a usual metal saw from a larger and thicker board/piece as straight as i can and i have to "flaten" them on a table with sandpaper on top to get a good fit for lamination. That takes quite some time and is nowhere near as perfect as a simple cut.

After i finished the basic Design i sadly had the idea to spice it up by adding 3 diagonal green/golden/blue lines to the mainly black and silver rambone lol

Since i did not want to split the core i had to saw and flaten the finished "scales" alone.

Of course it was a pain to get the alignment perfect. Some parts are a bit off as you can see.

All in all she is made of:

- The thiner diagonal layers are made from vulcanfibre and brass, the thicker layer around the fork is made from green stabilized poplar burl and blue stabilized ash burl.
- The horizontal spacers are .5mm brass and .8mm aluminium.
- The Palmswell is made from Black Palmira.
- The 8mm Layer directly laminated to the core is macassar ebony, the thinner top layer is african ebony.

- The small black inner forktip without an aluminium intersection is african Water-Buffaloe

I wanted to apply my usual oil and wax finish, but i had a discussion going with Jörg Sprave at that time and he kindly offered me to polycoat it.

The coating is really great. It is very smooth and rock solid. Especially the Black Palmira benefits a lot from it because the brighter parts were way softer then i expected.

That´s all for now, a very great time for all of you and please be safe!

Your AnTrAxX


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Antraxx, I saw this before but it is as beautiful as before. Your design, and how you achieve it are phenomenal.

Darren


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

thats BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

That is allien tech right ther


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

:shocked: <(that's literally how I've been for like the last five minutes looking at this slingshot.)


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

that's one of the most beautiful slingshots I've ever seen! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

great job as always!

mach weiter so!


----------



## gaia (Jan 24, 2014)

Possibly the most beautiful hammer-grip slinger ever!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Very, very nicely done Trax, congratulations!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

You have changed my mind about Rambone . . . spectacular, Extreme Makeover!!!


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

just wow, a absolute phenomenon, you are quite a world class craftsman, brilliant work! :bowdown: anic: :shocked:

-Epic


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow!! Beautiful!!


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Amazing what a Beauty!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow, stunning!


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

When i first saw the (original) Rambone, i thought to myself: "so **U*%$*G*!?*L**#*Y*@" (sorry, that's just my personal taste). But you bring out a wonderful swan of the ugly duck. Very impressive work, Sir!!!


----------



## Drew_Bilbrey (Dec 6, 2013)

This is just amazing. I'm in awe of this beautiful work.


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

AnTraxX&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;very nice!! LBH2


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Absolutely OUT OF THIS WORLD!!!!!

Looks like a crossover between a rare jewel and a spaceship!!!

Craftsmanship in motion, like a poem. This is ART!!!

Thank you for sharing!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Amazing work! I wish I had the patients and skill to do that.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That is just totally nasty Ant!!!!!!!! Beautiful frame as usual Bud. The mix of materials, the finish-it's got it all!!!!!!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Another little beauty! There's some nice colour combinations happening.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

*droooool* the blue stabilized wood is fetch (10 anniversary of Mean Girls guys..c'mon).

Amazing work!


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Amazing by any standard !!!
Thnx , Mike


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Amazing work!

Beautiful!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

ohhhhh Daz Nize! (that's kinda german...?) lol good seeing ya Antraxx! nice pics as always, and a gorgeous piece of work there :wave:


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

That is truly a work of art. Congrats on another fine achievement.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A work and again pictures to dream infront of the display, looks awesome your version of a Rambone :headbang:

No.4 of the pics is my new wallpaper, thanks for sharing !!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you so much Guys for all your kind feedback. You are great! It´s a bit like a small vacation to come here.

You really make me miss spending more time here lately 



Mister Magpie said:


> Antraxx, I saw this before but it is as beautiful as before. Your design, and how you achieve it are phenomenal.
> 
> Darren


Thanks Darren. Your Slings are amazing i love to hear that from you!



ghost0311/8541 said:


> thats BEAUTIFUL.


Thanks 



filipino_saltik said:


> That is allien tech right ther


lol i wish...like i wrote...this is done nearly as basic as possible...i wish i had some of that alien-tech 

Thanks for your feedback.



TSM said:


> :shocked: <(that's literally how I've been for like the last five minutes looking at this slingshot.)


Hey TSM, thank you and all the best.



carboncopy said:


> that's one of the most beautiful slingshots I've ever seen!
> 
> great job as always!
> 
> mach weiter so!


Vielen Dank.

Always glad to recieve such great feedback.



v.d.s said:


> Possibly the most beautiful hammer-grip slinger ever!


wow, thank you very much!



Dr J said:


> Very, very nicely done Trax, congratulations!


Hello Doc. Greetings to Paradise. I already did a small project with a pice of your Caymanite, not sure if i have shared it yet?

All the best to you.



Overfrog said:


> You have changed my mind about Rambone . . . spectacular, Extreme Makeover!!!


Changing minds is always a big deal, gald to had such a big input.

Maybe you should give the design a try. Since the origial one has a fatter handle it sits even better inside your hand, believe me!



EpicAussie888 said:


> just wow, a absolute phenomenon, you are quite a world class craftsman, brilliant work!
> 
> -Epic


Thank you very much and cool trade you have going on there. Sadly i´m too busy, but good job with bringing more people together!



PorkChopSling said:


> Wow!! Beautiful!!


Thanks PCS 



Outlaw said:


> Amazing what a Beauty!


Thanks for stopping by



ChapmanHands said:


> Wow, stunning!


Thank you!



scarfaceTom said:


> When i first saw the (original) Rambone, i thought to myself: "so **U*%$*G*!?*L**#*Y*@" (sorry, that's just my personal taste). But you bring out a wonderful swan of the ugly duck. Very impressive work, Sir!!!


I share you feelings. For me no sling could beat the organic look and nice curves of the Hammerhead. I think i will get back to them sometime in the future, but i had to try one at least once.

It´s really a great design and thank you for your feedback Tom. All the best to you!



Drew_Bilbrey said:


> This is just amazing. I'm in awe of this beautiful work.


Much apreciated, thank´s.



LBH2 said:


> AnTraxX&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;very nice!! LBH2


Hey mate, glad you like it. Warm regards to California!



Quercusuber said:


> Absolutely OUT OF THIS WORLD!!!!!
> 
> Looks like a crossover between a rare jewel and a spaceship!!!
> 
> ...


Q my Friend, Master of all Naturals!

I dig LOVE your new logo and i think i haven´t even said it yet^^

Thank you so much for your kind feedback mate!



Beanflip said:


> Amazing work! I wish I had the patients and skill to do that.


I really reached my borders here, and i won´t to something like it in the near future. Thank you very much for your post!



Flatband said:


> That is just totally nasty Ant!!!!!!!! Beautiful frame as usual Bud. The mix of materials, the finish-it's got it all!!!!!!


Hey Flatband!

Much apreciated, thank´s for taking a look 



wombat said:


> Another little beauty! There's some nice colour combinations happening.


Hi wombat!

Thank you for your comment and many greetings to Australia!



Metropolicity said:


> *droooool* the blue stabilized wood is fetch (10 anniversary of Mean Girls guys..c'mon).
> 
> Amazing work!


Hey Metro!

Thank you very much for your Feedback. You are doing some amazing stuff lately!



AmmoMike said:


> Amazing by any standard !!!
> Thnx , Mike


Thank you Mike.



E.G. said:


> Amazing work!
> 
> Beautiful!


Thank you very much.



Btoon84 said:


> ohhhhh Daz Nize! (that's kinda german...?) lol good seeing ya Antraxx! nice pics as always, and a gorgeous piece of work there :wave:


Thank´s Brandon.

I´m glad to see you around here more often lately...i really missed you my freind!

Hope everything is going well?!



Lacumo said:


> That is truly a work of art. Congrats on another fine achievement.


Thank you Lacumo, much apreciated.



Mr.Teh said:


> A work and again pictures to dream infront of the display, looks awesome your version of a Rambone
> 
> No.4 of the pics is my new wallpaper, thanks for sharing !!


Hey Mr. Teh.

Thank you for stopping by.

Feel free to PM me, maybe with your Mailadress (?) if i can find a little time i can search for a higher resolution Pic if you need it.

It´s a nice feeling to be on someones Desktop


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

No doubt the most beautiful Rambone ever!!!  Way to go! Congratulations! on a fine piece of work! 
:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
:bowdown: :bowdown:
:bowdown:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks AnTrAxX,

you are not the first time on my desktop !!

but the WP looks crystal clear, no need for a higher solution of this pic, when i PM you,

your work is always top craftsmanship, nice to see again and again,

cheers mr.teh :wave:


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

I have to small piece that Palmira wood, really eye catching, but your work i stunning


----------



## Dead Bunny (Nov 14, 2013)

As always, a gorgeous slingshot sir.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It is so shiny and nice to look at.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Crumbs, that's an inspiring piece of art. Something that you look at initially and go "Wow", and then look again and go actually "How".


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning. Work speaks for itself.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I really like the fine details in this slingshot. The thin brass lines are very well placed.  and the color combos are awesome.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey and a BIG Thanks once again!

You Guys really rock, sorry for my delayed answer.



Can-Opener said:


> No doubt the most beautiful Rambone ever!!!  Way to go! Congratulations! on a fine piece of work!


Hi Randy, glad you like my attempt!



Aries666 said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you very much Aries!



Sharker said:


> I have to small piece that Palmira wood, really eye catching, but your work i stunning


Thanks Sharker. I was a bit dissapointed how the Black Palmira feels. The dark parts were ok, but the brighter parts are pretty soft. I think you can "draw a line" with a fingernail into it.

The Polycoat was really the best way to preserve the wood. Maybe i just got a piece that was not so good.

Btw...i just noticed...isn´t that the "Ultimate Palmswell"? lol...no pun intended 



Dead Bunny said:


> As always, a gorgeous slingshot sir.


Thanks man, gald you like her.



Can-Opener said:


> It is so shiny and nice to look at.


The shinyness wasn´t my part tho  But i can tell you what´s really to look at...Your Ergo-Bone is always visible for me, first row in my Cabinet. And not only because she is so pretty...but because i love to shoot her!



MagicTorch100 said:


> Crumbs, that's an inspiring piece of art. Something that you look at initially and go "Wow", and then look again and go actually "How".


Inspiring is a word i love to hear. It´s always cool to share and grow our pool of knowledge, Thanks for your comment.



Danny0663 said:


> Stunning. Work speaks for itself.


Hello Danny my friend, i hope everything is fine? Thank you for your kind words!



Can-Opener said:


> I really like the fine details in this slingshot. The thin brass lines are very well placed. and the color combos are awesome.


Thank you very much for the Trippe Randy hehe. I really had the feeling she needed some color and i used red and yellow before a lot so i went with green and blue.

I´m really glad i finished her in one draft. I bet she wouldn´t be finished until now if i had stopped once hehe.


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Exquisite! :bowdown:


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Good grief ur talented . Wow what a stunner Jens ! Great work


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Good grief ur talented . Wow what a stunner Jens ! Great work


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Amazing talent


----------

